# Snowblower sound - normal?



## MDsnowBlower (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello, I have a new 7 day old Briggs stratton 205cc single stage snow blower. Its my first.

Again its brand new (summer here now) and I just put it together to make sure its working instead of finding out in December....

Anyhoo, whenever I pull the lever to start the augor(to get the thing turning) it makes a noise. Starting it up is fine, its just when I pull the lever to engaged.

I made a video, and after watching it, it doesn't appear loud. However in person it seems loud, and sounds like a quick,sharp metal scrape,but goes away in an instant and doesn't return while holding in or releasing it. It only happens when its at a standstil, and I pull the lever to engage it.

Is this normal? A friend of mine has a poulan pro, 208cc single, and when he pulls the lever is nice and smooth, zero noise during that transition




Please advise, thanks

EDIT: im unable to post a link to my youtube video since im new.Im sure that would help to get an idea of what im talking about. Guess I have to post a few times,then I can come back and post the youtube link


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

MD, email me the link, sscotsman at yahoo dot com, and I will post it in this thread for you.
Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The sound is probably just the belt. When belts are brand new they are really tacky so when you are engaging the auger the auger is at 0 rpm and the engine is at 3600 rpm. The belt slips a little with the sudden jolt and causes a sound like squealing tires.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is MD's video:


----------



## MDsnowBlower (Jul 21, 2016)

Shryp said:


> The sound is probably just the belt. When belts are brand new they are really tacky so when you are engaging the auger the auger is at 0 rpm and the engine is at 3600 rpm. The belt slips a little with the sudden jolt and causes a sound like squealing tires.


Ah okay, thats does sound about right. Like I said my first snowblower and I got worried because my buddy got a new one couple weeks ago too and his didn't do it at all (different maker/brand tho)



sscotsman said:


> Here is MD's video:


Thank you for helping me out


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

sounds like the belt to me too! nice combination of metal teeth and rubber paddles on the auger, seems like good idea.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it a toothed belt?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

:welcome:
Like Shryp said, you're going from zero to ~3600 rpm somewhat instantly, there's gonna be some noise. Keep in mind on a SS you are applying all the torque from the belt on one side. 2 stagers apply the torque to the middle of the machine, through a belt and secondly through a set of gears and usually "screech" on engagement to start the process. Could be your friend's (assuming also a SS) has a more sound absorbing housing or different bearings? That engine of yours sounds nice to me, doesn't have a hint of bog on engagement. Wish you good service from her this winter:wavetowel2:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Being a single stage I bet the rubber of the augers is rubbing on the housing slightly too. With a single state the tighter the fit the better it throws.


----------



## MDsnowBlower (Jul 21, 2016)

jtclays said:


> :welcome:
> Like Shryp said, you're going from zero to ~3600 rpm somewhat instantly, there's gonna be some noise. Keep in mind on a SS you are applying all the torque from the belt on one side. 2 stagers apply the torque to the middle of the machine, through a belt and secondly through a set of gears and usually "screech" on engagement to start the process. Could be your friend's (assuming also a SS) has a more sound absorbing housing or different bearings? That engine of yours sounds nice to me, doesn't have a hint of bog on engagement. Wish you good service from her this winter:wavetowel2:


thanks for the kind words
my friends has a Poulan pro 208cc single stage,with the sequahana(spell check) engine in it I believe.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

MDsnowBlower said:


> thanks for the kind words
> my friends has a Poulan pro 208cc single stage,with the sequahana(spell check) engine in it I believe.


Poulan is made by Husqvarna. Although they, like all the other snowblower manufacturers (except Honda) don't actually make their own engines.

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Yep that is a very normal sound. so all is good in your hood.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------

